# Modena's



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello i was at a modena sale/show type thing and they said modena's are grumpy and will fight alot is this true i was gonna get a pair for 5$ a bird but as soon as i heard this i didnt wanna get them


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't think it's true of them all, at least not from what I've seen. My Sophie (who I'm pretty sure is a boy now lol), Betty Boop (also male  ),and other Modenas don't seem overly aggressive at all. It's true Betty Boop couldn't stay in the new aviary as he was getting a bit territorial with the youngsters, but once back in the tent he was nice as pie again. I am interested to know if they are considered a "moody" breed . Maybe some people just happen to have bossy pijies who happen to be Modenas.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

most were cocks and beating at eachother in a cage pretty spaced too


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Could be because the cages are small or they are new to this cage and looking for some space for themselves.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

they said they were agressive too


----------

